# Apple TV for streaming music video



## Cooop (May 3, 2014)

Is anyone using Apple TV to play music video's? 

Coop


----------



## koren (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm building a system right now. 
I got Airport Express and Apple TV to connect to the rest of the system.
Will post the results.


----------



## Fizzy_Brown (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, I think that my daughter is using it already. If i'm not mistaken it is another great new app to the Apple TV.


----------

